# New title for the MargeDog



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Marge finished her RL2 yesterday with a 209/210, 2nd place! She was in a runoff for first, but we lost to the other dog. 

She also accumulated the first of five QQ's that she'll need for her APDT Rally Champion title, with a 1st place/210 in Level 1B and a 1st place/209 in level 2B.

With her loot:


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Congrats to you and Marge! Look at all that loot!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats, and hurray for APDT rally! Did you go back for day 2?


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

She looks so pretty with her bling!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Nice swag! So proud and happy for you guys!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Congratulations, I see one big problem though, the cost of a new display cabinet.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Shaina, I didn't go back for Day 2 - I was lucky I even got in to Day 1, the trial filled and someone dropped their entry at the last minute so I was able to snag a couple of runs. 3 runs and a runoff is the most Marge has done in one day of APDT trialing, so I think it worked out because I'm not sure if she would have wanted to go back for more.

One of the judges, who has never met Marge before, called her "dynamite" and told me "I hope you're doing competitive obedience with her."

We will be at another APDT Trial in 2 weeks, where I hope to finish another 3 QQs (and maybe the ARCH if Marge seems OK and there's room in the trial for us).



wvasko said:


> Congratulations, I see one big problem though, the cost of a new display cabinet.


:laugh: Funny you mention this, I'm looking for a good way to display the ribbons from this trial and our 2010 trials!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats! I hope those furry things give out a good squeak for the Marge!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice! I believe one of the judges at that trial is the head of APDT and sees a LOT of dogs every year so if it was her, that's quite the compliment.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats! Very nice. I've only done APDT at one event (three trials/one day) but it's an interesting venue. If I get a chance I'll do it again. Alice got her RL-1 but not with scores THAT nice - two in the mid-200 range (I think maybe 205 and 206) and a 197 or 196 because she has a stupid handler who doesn't read signs well.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Nice! I believe one of the judges at that trial is the head of APDT and sees a LOT of dogs every year so if it was her, that's quite the compliment.


Yup yup  You're right, that was her.



Pawzk9 said:


> Congrats! Very nice. I've only done APDT at one event (three trials/one day) but it's an interesting venue. If I get a chance I'll do it again. Alice got her RL-1 but not with scores THAT nice - two in the mid-200 range (I think maybe 205 and 206) and a 197 or 196 because she has a stupid handler who doesn't read signs well.


Hope you get the chance to do it again soon. It's a lot of fun and so much more friendly and laid-back than a lot of other events I've been to, while still maintaining a competitive atmosphere.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yay!!! Congrats to you and Marge! She's looking gorgeous


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats on her new title! 



MissMutt said:


> :laugh: Funny you mention this, I'm looking for a good way to display the ribbons from this trial and our 2010 trials!


This is how I display all my dogs awards an accomplishments (I need to buy another board these two are pretty much full)



















These are put up in our office/computer room It seems to be a nice way to display them.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a friend who makes quilt hangings out of her dog's ribbons.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, MMM, I've heard of that, too, and plan on having it done for my old horse show ribbons. But I kind of want to keep Marge's ribbons for a while. 

I want to get a bulletin board like Keechak has, but I'm afraid I won't have enough room on my wall to put one up (lots of furniture in my room). Another option would be stringing a line across the wall and hanging them that way.


----------

